# Painful pet hair in my skin, HELP



## bbgee (May 16, 2011)

I need help! I recently started grooming and pet hair sticks everywhere in my skin, under and around my nails, ON MY FACE, my legs and my arms. I cant remove most of them and some are becoming very sensitive. I need help, advice, whatever


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

A long soak in the tub, tweeze what you can, maybe try some really sticky tape over the area to try and pull out what you can't get a hold of. Dermoplast pain relieving spray might provide you with some relieve. A cortisone cream might be beneficial as well.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

What type of clothing are you wearing at work? I only wear smocks that have a collar and zip up high. and I wear tank tops under to help hairs from sticking to sleeves or getting them wet. Ditto with the pants, nothing that allows hair to easily embed in. no cloth/cotton. I constantly wipe my arms down while at work and I have a rag around to constantly wipe hair from around me as well. Hair splinters are awful and can really irritate.


----------



## petstylistfla (Jun 21, 2011)

when grooming dogs with sharp hair like labs, or anything wire haired, I will dust some baby powder on my arms (if exposed ) that usually helps. As far is getting the hair in your face and nose... that's just part of our profession, but I need to ask, how is the ventilation of where you work? Is there hair being blown around everywhere? Also it may help to use either a clipper vac or to wear rubber gloves and clean the hair as it falls. Less hair to be blown around = a happier groomer and pet. It also makes the salon look better. Keep it clean... solves 99% of your problems


----------

